
A €60bn tax scam is coming to a head - fancyfredbot
https://www.forensicrisk.com/an-update-on-cum-ex
======
fancyfredbot
Interestingly, last time this was discussed on HN, a significant proportion of
commenters felt the scheme was legal!
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14513359](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14513359)

